
Project to Run RTL-SDR Dongle with Microcontroller Host - fallingmeat
https://fallingnate.svbtle.com/portable-rtl2832-usb-dongle
======
fallingmeat
I started this project a while back and am just now releasing the results
piecemeal. If anyone has experience running SDR DSP operations on an MCU, I'd
be very interested to hear about it! So far, this seems very feasible for at
least small-ish bandwidth applications (ie ~100 KHz) and simple modulation
schemes. Looking forward to pushing the limits of ~450DMIPS processor...

